# [Boxing] Learning to fight as a southpaw?



## Jonathan (Feb 25, 2007)

Heya-

I'm a traditional stance practitioner... that is, I'm a 'righty'.  My question is, has anybody here put time into learning to fight with their off hand as the lead hand?  Any suggestions to do so, other than 'keep practicing'?  

I could swear I had read about a relatively recent (as in, the last decade or two) boxer who did just that.  Anybody remember who that was?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the Spinks brothers fought as a switch hitter, so to speak.  Just can't remember which one.  Personally I'm a lefty and have always fought southpaw naturally, but my teacher encouraged us to work a number of footwork drills that changed us from one stance to the other.  This in concert will mitt practise made an orthodox stance much less uncomfortable.  Still, when I face up I usually go southpaw.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 25, 2007)

And it was part of the theme of one of the Rocky movies... 

Because my martial arts training is fighting with the right side forward -- I tend to box southpaw as well, if given my choice.  (Admittedly, I don't box a lot lately...  But I'm too lazy to practice something different when I do!)

I like to fight strong side forward; it works for me, based on my experience and training.  It worked for my teacher... and so on.

And it throws some fighters off!


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 25, 2007)

Your lead hook will suddenly become a whole lot more important 

I went the other way, I started as a right handed south paw, too much weapons I guess, and then kinda learnt the other way as well, I still fall back to southpaw though and am more comfortable that way.

Lots of shadow boxing, slow things down and work your form, which will feel really awkward at first.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Heya-
> 
> I'm a traditional stance practitioner... that is, I'm a 'righty'. My question is, has anybody here put time into learning to fight with their off hand as the lead hand? Any suggestions to do so, other than 'keep practicing'?


 
Consistenly practice your "weak" side 1/3 more than your strong side. Same with dumbells, I do an extra few repetitions with my left hand to even out the fact that I use my right hand more in daily life.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 12, 2007)

Cross-training is as wonderful as some people claim.  

I say this because I've recently been mixing in some kickboxing classes, kind of a rotation between boxing and kickboxing (I get them both at the same school).

Our kickboxing instructor is big on being able to fight with either side forward- basically, he insists on teaching southpaw (since, coming off a kick, you might naturally fall into that stance- and the time it takes to switch back to orthodox could make the difference between taking a hit, or finding an opening).

It's kind of... I dunno, an epiphany... to actually, actively, utilize something you learn in one class in another.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 12, 2007)

I started Kenpo four years ago and they said to keep my strong side (right side) forward so I did.  It made since to me but then I started boxing too I noticed right away I got hit ALOT more while in Southpaw.  So the last two years I've boxed traditionally, left side forward.  First thing I noticed was I could jab all day with my right but my left was weak.  Now, I'm as fast with my left jab as I was with my right.  Occasionally while sparring I'll swith up but only if the combo I'm throwing puts me there when I exit back out of an attack.  It gives me a chance to rest my left which is still weaker than the right.  No matter what I still take more hard shots when in the Southpaw stance.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 12, 2007)

Also, while learning to hit a speedbag recently (fun!!!)  I noticed right away a delay when switching to my left hand.  The right was always there but the left would hang up a bit.  So for the next two nights I hit that bag with my left only as fast and controlled as I could.  When I tried the basic 1-2-3 rythm with both hands again it had worked.  Now when I learn a new technique on the bag I learn it left handed because I know my right will be easier.  I also play with a raquit ball and I've tried all kinds of things like thowing it against a wall and catching it again using only my left hand (try it it's not easy!)  and bouncing it with my left and catching it behind my right.  Anything I can do with my right I try to do with my left.  I can't write very well but other than that you'd be amazed how much more control you'll have with your weak hand if you work on training it.


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 12, 2007)

Jonathan,

Marvin Hagler may be the guy you were thinking of in your initial post. He's a natural right-hander, but was taught to box as an amateur from a southpaw stance, and carried that into the pros, and the Middleweight championship. It became so second nature to him, that in the Leonard fight, when he tried to fight out of the conventional stance for a few rounds, Leonard was dominating him. When Hagler switched back to the southpaw stance, he did much better.

I'm a natural southpaw and used to spar with amateur boxers. I would try boxing out of a conventional stance sometimes, (usually out of desperation, if I was really getting clocked) and predictably my jab and left hook had good power, but as Indyfighter indicated, when he was trying to fight as a southpaw, my defense was a lot worse out of the conventional stance. I found my most powerful punch was out of the conventional stance though, (right hook to the body) so occasionaly it paid off to fight as a rightie.

 If you want to learn to fight out of the left forward stance, nothing will build up your ability to throw a good, solid jab and hook, like working on the heavy bag will. Someone who is accomplished at working the punch mitts can also be very helpful to you, in learning to fight out of the conventional stance. You might find that your footwork becomes much better, and feels more natural after working on the left forward stance for awhile.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

I have no problem fighting in an orthodox or unorthodox stance. (southpaw)  Years of practicing both ways has made me very comfortable with either my strong side forward or back.  This really can be a great advantage when facing someone with less experience or skill as it opens up more possibilities for you.


----------

